
Can We Learn About Privacy From Porn Stars? - deepblueocean
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/09/opinion/sunday/can-we-learn-about-privacy-from-porn-stars.html
======
jamra
There was nothing to learn here. Just a piece about porn stars being
recognized in public. I was reading this article thinking that it has
something to do with the legality of online personas, however, it had no
point. I don't know why this is even related to tech or online privacy.

~~~
javajosh
I think it was one part aimed at Belle Knox saying "grow up, your real
identity was never safe anyway" and another part aimed at the public saying,
"grow up, people have more than one identity".

We have different identities in different contexts, as in online forums
(ahem), and ideally the public would respect those different contexts, even
when it comes to famous people.

(That seems unlikely to me, though, since seeing a famous person is indeed a
thrill (heck even famous people report being thrilled at meeting other famous
people for the first time, which I tend to believe.))

~~~
jamra
That's exactly my point. A famous person has different rules and different
problems in society. I don't think this article is meaningful or even about
privacy in society. It is merely about privacy for people who live as
entertainers. It has no points, only an observation or two. I find the notion
ridiculous since the article didn't even attempt to make a connection between
regular folk and their privacy concerns. It is about people with fake names
getting recognized because they are making tons of money doing pornography and
then complaining about awkward experiences associated. It has almost nothing
to do with tech, online privacy expectations for regular people, or online
privacy in general.

~~~
gaadd33
I think it's more about how the public at large tends to take your persona and
assume that it is the entirety of your person. If I just used your posts in
this thread to form a viewpoint as to the type of person you are and then
treated you in public based off of the viewpoint I formed in my head, that
would be a bit off, wouldn't you agree?

------
clef
How does one become a " <insert industry here> star"?

